# chesterfield. yeah, i know...



## killer b (Sep 12, 2010)

i've got to spend a week in chesterfield later this month: other than gazing on it's surreally bent church spire, is there anything to do there? decent pubs, restaurants, etc?


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 12, 2010)

Depends what you want.

Good traditional pub is the Rutland arms right next to the church so you can have a pint while admiring the spire.

There's a good chinese restaurant just across the road from the church so you can have a good meal while admiring the spire.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 12, 2010)

Or you could hang around on street corners with the local yoof smoking fags and drinking red bull


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2010)

Did the Japanese place survive that was hidden down an alleyway?


----------



## the button (Sep 12, 2010)

Lovely countryside round there if you fancy blowing the cobwebs out.

http://www.visitchesterfield.info/chesterfield-trails.asp


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2010)

i'll be working 14 hour days, so it's only really pubs/eateries in the centre that would be of interest.

i like real ales, local gigs could be ok... most of the places i saw on a visit the other week seemed to be those 'three alcopops for a 5er' type places, so i'm wanting to avoid wasting time wandering in and straight out of such venues.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 13, 2010)

My auntie and uncle live in Chesterfield. They go to a really good real ale pub there. Will try and find out what it's called.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 13, 2010)

The Rutland do real ales.

Siam corner has a good reputation for Thai food.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 13, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> Did the Japanese place survive that was hidden down an alleyway?


 
Can't ever recall a Japanese place being in Chesterfield 




fogbat said:


> My auntie and uncle live in Chesterfield. They go to a really good real ale pub there. Will try and find out what it's called.


 
IIRC the Chesterfield Arms is not far from your aunt and uncle and have a camra award.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 13, 2010)

WouldBe said:


> IIRC the Chesterfield Arms is not far from your aunt and uncle and have a camra award.


 
Cheers, I think that's the one I was thinking of


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2010)

is the royal oak any good? i see it's run by the same people as the rutland...


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 14, 2010)

WouldBe said:


> Can't ever recall a Japanese place being in Chesterfield



This one: 
http://www.o-tokuda.co.uk/


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 14, 2010)

killer b said:


> is the royal oak any good? i see it's run by the same people as the rutland...


 
I've not been in in years as it's an olde worlde building and the ceilings are very low. A combination of beer and being 6' 2" don't mix too well. 

The people who run the Rutland and Royal oak know how to run a pub well so should be OK. IIRC they also do real ales.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 14, 2010)

lang rabbie said:


> This one:
> http://www.o-tokuda.co.uk/


 
 That's well hidden away. If according to the map it's not accessible from Broad pavement (1 of the narrowest streets in Chesterfield  )then it's not visible from any roads around it. 

Can't say I recall seeing it advertised anywhere either.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 15, 2010)

Ashoka is an Indian restaurant with a good rep. Also there's Lombardis which is Italian, The Spire is the Chinese across the road from the church.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 15, 2010)

fuck it and go to Sheffield


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2010)

5 am starts each day, 8pm finishes. i doubt i'll be up to it.

how long is the journey btw?


----------



## the button (Sep 15, 2010)

killer b said:


> 5 am starts each day, 8pm finishes. i doubt i'll be up to it.
> 
> how long is the journey btw?


 
Chesterfield to Sheffield -- frequent service, about 20 mins, £4 each way.


----------



## starfish2000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I played a gig in Chesterfield once, I had to threaten to put my amp through a window in order to get paid.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2010)

i quite liked it... i'm back next week for a few more days.

i found a magnificent pie shop.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 25, 2010)

Greggs 

or do you mean the local one just across the road?


----------

